# Your thing in front of a thing



## FishFright (30 Apr 2018)

There's plenty of threads for bikes in front of stuff so here is one for the alternatives to the standard uprights.

My VTX in front of Maer's war memorial


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

Gawd knows why these bollards are there, it's not even a road.


----------



## voyager (30 Apr 2018)

Canadian war memorial, new forest

Lest we forget


----------



## Bad Machine (30 Apr 2018)

My Adventure in front of Broughty Castle (built in the late 15th Century to defend Dundee from attack, it was in military use until the 1930s, it is now a museum - and entry is free).


----------



## Sharky (1 May 2018)

It's already been on the "in front of a wall", but it's certainly not a standard upright .....


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

Sharky said:


> It's already been on the "in front of a wall", but it's certainly not a standard upright .....
> 
> View attachment 406814


The chains are slack.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 May 2018)

ICE Trice Q in front of a millstone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 406761
> 
> 
> Gawd knows why these bollards are there, it's not even a road.


Hitching posts?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 May 2018)

I do hope @Fnaar doesn't decide to post a picture of his 'thing'


----------



## voyager (13 May 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> I do hope @Fnaar doesn't decide to post a picture of his 'thing'



admin will censor it I expect


----------



## voyager (13 May 2018)

In front of the Peace statue Hove 25/12 /16 ( Xmas day ! ...................... The quadem project ...............................


----------



## Salty seadog (13 May 2018)

Sharky said:


> It's already been on the "in front of a wall", but it's certainly not a standard upright .....
> 
> View attachment 406814



It is a thing though so qualifies.


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2018)

Dunno


Gravity Aided said:


> Hitching posts?


 I just think the Council (municipal authority) had some left over so just put em up,

a different view






weird thing is I could see them being used as 'goalposts' for a bunch of kids have a soccer kickaround but there is a massive sign on the brick wall forbidding 'Ball Games'


----------



## Bad Machine (13 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Dunno
> 
> I just think the Council (municipal authority) had some left over so just put em up,
> 
> weird thing is I could see them being used as 'goalposts' for a bunch of kids have a soccer kickaround but there is a massive sign on the brick wall forbidding 'Ball Games'



Has there been a spate of ram raids by builders stealing bricks ?


----------



## Alex H (14 May 2018)

Our Pino in front of the North Sea at Beadnell


----------



## plantfit (14 May 2018)

My Trice Q26 in front of a old style phone box


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2018)

“My” hired fattie  in front on the lighthouse in Playa Blanca


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 May 2018)

My Redmount in front of Hingham (Norfolk UK) village sign. The sign commemorates the many people from the village who set sail for America (including Abraham Lincoln's ancestors) hence Hingham, Massachusetts.


----------



## plantfit (19 May 2018)

My Q26 in front of an old petrol pump, Besthorpe Notts


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2018)

Now that I have a thing, I shall have to find something to put it in front of for a picture.


----------



## jayjay (20 May 2018)

Ride out to Market Weighton today, and went to find the statue of the Giant Bradley:


William Bradley statue by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## BambiLegs (21 May 2018)

Our Pino in front of the castle at Bamburgh


----------



## Falco Frank (23 May 2018)

My Optima Lynxx in front of a North Sea...


----------



## plantfit (5 Jun 2018)

My Q26 in front of a Rhododendron bush on Butt lane Norton Disney Lincolnshire


----------



## Lanky (10 Jun 2018)

Kmx Koyote near Northallerton


----------



## plantfit (11 Jun 2018)

My Q26 in front of a WW1 tank sculpture,end of Tritton road Lincoln


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2018)

Trice Q at Chertsey Bridge


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2018)

My trike in front of his (Alex Lewis)


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2018)

Anyone else automatically reach for a seatbelt when they sit on their trike? Going on for four years of ownership and I still do it


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (12 Jun 2018)

What is more bizarre is that after a long trike ride I find myself occasionally “checking my mirrors” if I go for a walk!


----------



## Bad Machine (13 Jun 2018)

Two of my favourite "things". My trike (ICE Adventure), and a Brewery (John Smith's, Tadcaster).


----------



## mrandmrspoves (23 Jun 2018)

Bad Machine said:


> Two of my favourite "things". My trike (ICE Adventure), and a Brewery (John Smith's, Tadcaster).
> 
> View attachment 414206


Shame it isn't Samuel Smith's!


----------



## flake99please (24 Jun 2018)

Ti-Fly at Dean village, Water of Leith path.


----------



## plantfit (24 Jun 2018)

My thing in front of two things


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 Jun 2018)

Touring in Suffolk at the moment and never managed to get to Sutton Hoo before.


----------



## plantfit (26 Jun 2018)

My thing in front of a (now LNER) DVT heading for london Kings Cross


----------



## redflightuk (29 Jun 2018)

My "thing" in front of(feeding) a thing.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jun 2018)

flake99please said:


> Ti-Fly at Dean village, Water of Leith path.
> 
> View attachment 415886



That's a very nice thing...


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jun 2018)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Shame it isn't Samuel Smith's!




Samuel smiths nut brown ale. Thumbs aloft. Although it's 20 years since I last saw it down here.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (1 Jul 2018)

redflightuk said:


> My "thing" in front of(feeding) a thing.



Now there is a horse that _does_ like recumbents! Could he/she spread the word round the equine world?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2018)

My thing, out in the front yard. Recently refurbished factory(Mitsubishi Motors US) trike used by the millwrights. Repainted for use in taking supplies to busses where I work.

It's a Worksman Adaptable. Big metal basket being currently refurbed.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My thing, out in the front yard. Recently refurbished factory(Mitsubishi Motors US) trike used by the millwrights. Repainted for use in taking supplies to busses where I work.
> 
> It's a Worksman Adaptable. Big metal basket being currently refurbed.
> View attachment 417246


Nice.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2018)

Mine in front of the gates. Taken the day after I rode it home.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Jul 2018)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> What is more bizarre is that after a long trike ride I find myself occasionally “checking my mirrors” if I go for a walk!



I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## jayjay (9 Jul 2018)

We found a few "things" on holiday:



Big 
blue heart? by John Jackson, on Flickr

A very colourful artwork in Delft



De Reiziger by John Jackson, on Flickr

A very strange - and a little creepy - roadside statue in Maasland.


----------



## jayjay (9 Jul 2018)

Ooh, found another "thing" in the albums 
Some of you will have seen this one, Voyager One:



York Cycle rally 2018 by John Jackson, on Flickr

The real one has a few more miles on the clock than my trike.


----------



## jayjay (9 Jul 2018)

And here we go again, statue of William Bradley, all 7 ft 9 and large as life, Market Weighton:



William Bradley statue by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Bad Machine (11 Jul 2018)

SNAP !!  https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-thing-in-front-of-a-thing.233496/page-2


----------



## plantfit (16 Jul 2018)

The Q26 in front of Norton big wood Lincs on this mornings ride, nice and cool in the shade


----------



## Nibor (16 Jul 2018)

My rigid steel thing in front of some coke ovens


----------



## voyager (22 Jul 2018)

okay guys 

2 things in front of 2 things 

The 20/20 e-Trikes

in front of 


The newly refurbished war memorial in Rottingdean

and

Rudyard Kipling house behind the memorial .


----------



## Bad Machine (23 Jul 2018)

I wonder if the beer had more flavour when Greene King were still using this size brewing vessel ? And don't get me started on why Speckled Hen tasted better when brewed in Abingdon..........https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Speckled_Hen






There is another brewery in Bury St Edmunds :- https://www.oldcannonbrewery.co.uk/ - their ales are good, but they don't do brewery tours like Greene King do.

https://www.greenekingshop.co.uk/brewery-tours/  and well worth a visit - you get a proper tour around the brewery, a tasting-session at the end, and as long as you can climb stairs, an unrivalled view across the town.


----------



## FishFright (23 Jul 2018)

ICE Trice Classic in front of the Carsington Water's thingy tower


----------



## voyager (23 Jul 2018)

Two trikes in front of the Red Shoot Inn and brewery ( it still brews about 3 different beers in the New Forest )


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2018)

My Bike E AT in front of the grocery store. It has the replacement stem so one can put any sort of handlebars on there, instead of being stuck with the gerbil bars.


----------



## brentj18 (30 Jul 2018)

Trike X at Canford beach Dorset


----------



## plantfit (19 Aug 2018)

I knew I'd rode a few miles, but arriving in "Jerusalem"???? Skellingthorpe Lincolnshire


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2018)

plantfit said:


> I knew I'd rode a few miles, but arriving in "Jerusalem"???? Skellingthorpe Lincolnshire
> 
> 
> View attachment 425783


There's a Bethlehem not too far from me, a couple of miles down the road from Woodstock.


----------



## voyager (3 Sep 2018)

two trikes in a forest and a fireplace





?????

regards Emma


----------



## Bad Machine (3 Sep 2018)

That's some pizza oven !


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Sep 2018)

Puts a whole new slant on global warming causes!


----------



## Bad Machine (26 Sep 2018)

Here's my trike in front of an interesting woodcarving on the Cuckoo Trail in Sussex, yesterday. Anyone know any more about it ?

https://www.eastsussex.gov.uk/leisureandtourism/countryside/walks/cuckootrail/

I had some work in Eastbourne early morning, and then again in the evening - but nothing inbetween, so started planning. A ride from Eastbourne Leisure Centre gave me a route out from the town centre, a long-stay car park, access to showers afterwards, and all for £5.50 (Cost of adult swim +car park exit token). Apparently all day car parking there alone is £5.00.

The Sovereign Centre car park is next to the Leisure Centre, on Eastbourne seafront (Royal Parade, Eastbourne BN22 7LQ), and the signposts out to the Cuckoo Trail are good until the Morrisons supermarket (so head for Shinewater Park, via Bannatyne's Health Club / Travelodge, and head up to run alongside the A22 to avoid a dead end at Shinewater itself (DAHIKT). Almost all is off-road at the Eastbourne end, or on minor roads. North of Polegate it's all fairly well signposted, and at the Heathfield end there's free car parking (up to 24 hours), a Waitrose with a cafe and a toilet.


----------



## voyager (29 Sep 2018)

Brighton has been invaded with giant snails




counted 5 along the A259 , all different last time it was snow dogs , appear to be the Martletts fund raising scheme


----------



## Bad Machine (18 Oct 2018)

A hectic week at work needs an antidote: I had packed the ICE into the back of the car, and headed out early this morning from where I'm staying in Hythe, and took the coastal path/promenade all the way to Folkestone Warren viewpoint







The uphill out of Folkestone harbour was worth the effort for the view back down into the town, and I always get a buzz from leaving off the brakes on any descent.






https://www.discoveringbritain.org/...d/viewpoints/folkestone-warren-viewpoint.html


Stopped for bacon roll and mug of tea at Loaf, in Sandgate (https://twitter.com/loafsandgate) And no, it's never too early for cake.


----------



## FishFright (18 Oct 2018)

It's never too early, or late, for cake or bacon rolls !


----------



## voyager (18 Oct 2018)

nice 

you can't beat a bacon roll and cup of tea.


----------



## Bad Machine (25 Nov 2018)

My Lepus in front of Rushbrooke Well House, near Bury St Edmunds.







I've cycled past this several times this year, and noted the iron hand pump within. This morning I was told it had been built to cover a well, so searched for some more info. According to Suffolk Heritage, it was built in 1600; the local I talked with said it had had some importance as it was on the route used by pilgrims en-route to the Abbey at Bury St Edmunds. A BT junction box on the south of the village is labelled as "Pilgrim's Meadow", and the cross on the top of the well house may be a further indicator of its link to the Abbey. The modern houses in the village were built by Lord Rothschild 1955-1963, but I did find a photo taken before the new houses were built.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

Fairly close to St. Edmunds' day, as well.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fairly close to St. Edmunds' day, as well.



Patron Saint of Jumpers,


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

I thought he was the Patron Saint of Wolves. And people who get shot full of arrows by the Danes.


----------



## Bad Machine (25 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought he was the Patron Saint of Wolves. And people who get shot full of arrows by the Danes.


That rings a bell. (or was that Pavlov, and his dogs.....) Anyway, we've got some interesting sculptures around the town (most on roundabouts so Oiks can't easily deface them).

https://www.visit-burystedmunds.co.uk/blog/2018/roundabout-art-tells-the-history-of-bury-st-edmunds


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

https://www.stedscathedral.uk/lego/cathedral-models
And Lego!


----------



## Cupples (24 Dec 2018)

Does a signpost count as a thing?


----------



## plantfit (2 Mar 2019)

My thing in front of a four wheeled thing that shouldn't be parked on a cycle/footpath


----------



## plantfit (2 Mar 2019)

My thing in front of my other thing


----------



## Handymann (3 Mar 2019)

One of my things in front of an upwrong


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (4 Mar 2019)

plantfit said:


> My thing in front of my other thing
> 
> 
> View attachment 455417



Bent and anti-bent!


----------



## plantfit (26 Apr 2019)

My Q26 in front of a full size wooden horse carving on the cycle/footpath between Carlton le Moorland and Bassingham villages Lincolnshire


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2019)

My Ice Adventure HD in front of Castle Stalker at Appin north of Oban. Used to be a quiet spot but now infested with bus parties due to a new car park so difficult to get it like this yesterday.


----------



## jeffoi (8 Jun 2019)

My QNT plus trailer in front of a playground in the next most local park for us. The upright behind is my dawes galaxy, now ridden my the other half. 

Manky day, but a nice ride/trip anyway


----------



## plantfit (8 Jun 2019)

My Q26 in front of a carved wooden rabbit,at the side of the cycle/footpath between Carlton le Moorland and Bassingham villages Lincolnshire


----------



## plantfit (8 Jun 2019)

And a seat in the shape of a traditional Lincolnshire farm carriage (scaled down),on the same path


----------



## Bad Machine (9 Jun 2019)

Light rain showers forecast yesterday, and they weren't wrong. Here's my ICE Adventure looking down onto Perth from Kinnoull Hill Woodland Park.





The NCN 77 near Longforgan has a number of roadside carvings. This was my favourite.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2019)

Loch Creran looking towards Creagan Bridge in Argyll. My Adventure HD.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (13 Jul 2019)

Despite this once being a phone box, you need a mobile to unlock the defibrillator...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2019)

plantfit said:


> My Q26 in front of a full size wooden horse carving on the cycle/footpath between Carlton le Moorland and Bassingham villages Lincolnshire
> 
> 
> View attachment 464080



Careful a cadre of upwrong riders might be hiding in the horse.


----------



## voyager (27 Jul 2019)

2 ice trikes in front of a life boat


----------



## voyager (31 Jul 2019)

Or in front of an empty pill box


----------



## jayjay (31 Jul 2019)

I wonder if it will be friends with me?



Lelystad by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## voyager (5 Aug 2019)

there are a lot of giants down here




regards Emma


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2019)

Little Jack near Castle Stalker in Argyll. Someone was working on this a couple of years ago but seen nobody recently. A section of hull has been cut out to shorten the vessel. A bit sad really as an unfinished project which will probably just rot away. As I took this picture a skein of geese flew just overhead with loud conversation.


----------



## Bad Machine (14 Aug 2019)

New high-rise building in Suffolk seen this morning. 

(and yes, straw did get caught in the jockey wheels)


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Bad Machine said:


> New high-rise building in Suffolk seen this morning.
> 
> (and yes, straw did get caught in the jockey wheels)
> View attachment 479978


There's not a house hidden behind it is there,


View: https://youtu.be/v0s6_33_Olw


----------



## Bad Machine (14 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> There's not a house hidden behind it is there,
> 
> *Not anymore, there ain't !*
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-36445848


----------



## Bad Machine (26 Aug 2019)

The weather here in Suffolk has been gorgeous over the last few days, getting into the mid- to high-20s by late morning. I've been heading out for a ride early in the day to avoid the heat. but scored a double with a monument and cafe breakfast, in the same village. £3.80 for fresh coffee and hot cheese and bacon pastry, just after 8.00 am. I read the details from the packhorse bridge sign over the coffee - it was easier to enlarge the photo on my phone than to fish out my glasses from the bottom of the pannier.


----------



## voyager (1 Sep 2019)

2 things in front of a castle and a slaughterhouse , and along side a canal









but where?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2019)

voyager said:


> 2 things in front of a castle and a slaughterhouse , and along side a canal
> View attachment 483085
> View attachment 483086
> View attachment 483087
> but where?


Kidwelly?


----------



## voyager (1 Sep 2019)

Kidwelly to Burry Port sustran route 4


----------



## Bad Machine (15 Oct 2019)

Not sure if I'm the only triker left who hadn't already done the route, but I thoroughly enjoyed a day's ride (in the rain) on the Tarka Trail between Braunton and Meeth, Devon. Stopping off for a coffee mid-morning at the Puffing Billy cafe (Great Torrington), then a pie and a pint lunch (and another pint, why not ?) at the Bull and Dragon pub in Meeth. Just 1/3 of a mile beyond the southern end/start of the route.

I'd say 85% tarmac, 15 % cinder (at the southern end), with two short tunnels and a good few bridges; the lights weren't just for showing off in the tunnels - with the days getting darker earlier, they were essential for the last few miles back to the B&B in Braunton.







https://www.exploredevon.info/activities/cycle/tarka-trail-braunton-meeth/

Puffing Billy
http://www.puffingbilly.co.uk/


The Bull and Dragon, Traditional Country Pub in Meeth, Devon
https://thebullanddragon-meeth.business.site/


----------



## voyager (29 Oct 2019)

Trikes in front of a Village sign and lime kilns 
An afternoon fighting hills on the mountain of stone. It was fine with a nip or two in the air.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (30 Nov 2019)

My thing (it‘s human powered and it‘s a vehicle) in front an enclosure of red deer.

It‘s a Yedoo Trexx kick bike all the way from the Czech Republic, fantastic for rehabbing dodgy knees and backs. My choice when either of those are giving me gyp and I don’t want to get my shiny bents filthy and can’t go for a run.


----------



## voyager (30 Nov 2019)

Thats another future idea , bmx bike and some 40mm box section . All l need is a spare week of "Time" . Must be a box of it in date somewhere lurking in the workshop.

regards Emma


----------



## Andrew1971 (30 Nov 2019)

Hi All
Emma what have you done with your homemade trikes !! 
Andrew


----------



## voyager (30 Nov 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi All
> Emma what have you done with your homemade trikes !!
> Andrew



We still have 4 , The two 20/20 's , project X , and another work in progress ( just have problems finding "in date" Time )
Since true retirement last year , l haven't had much building time and space since mums passing my " electricity connected " workshop space has shrunk. Ken and I have spent more time triking and doing a few e-conversions. This and ploughing more time into the garden and organising a bigger garage. Just need more time !!!!
There has never been much peace for the wicked.

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (2 Dec 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi All
> Emma what have you done with your homemade trikes !!
> Andrew


just for you Andrew .
2 home builts today in front of the Palace Pier , and yes its ....... Cold down here .was 15 miles in sunshine but biting cold on the cliff tops.


----------



## Andrew1971 (2 Dec 2019)

Hi Emma 
Good see them still being used. Which trike do you prefer homebuilt or ice.
I like the shade of blue on the rear one. Are your home built trike's stiil electric.
Andrew


----------



## voyager (2 Dec 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi Emma
> Good see them still being used. Which trike do you prefer homebuilt or ice.
> I like the shade of blue on the rear one. Are your home built trike's stiil electric.
> Andrew


All the trikes are still in use , although the middie drives ( ice ) are useful in the mountains the hub motors are more than adequate . Personally it's the home builts for me , the ice were a necessary evil ( not impressed should rename them "un ice " ) .
They solved an immediate problem but there has been many niggles with them . Moving handle bars in their clamps was a major problem , and l can't stand the Shimano steps on the sprint X. The compromised gearing of the electric change / automatic system proved to be more than a nuisance on the steep climbs the trike ran out of low gears on the ascents and high gears on the descents.
Price wise I think they have an over inflated price tag.
Overall we were unimpressed and it has gone to its new owner. Awaiting a new large workshop where we can build another couple of 20/20 trikes for our use.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

Posted elsewhere as well, but here's mine in front of a bench at the end of our multi use trail. That's a Canadian farm implement factory in the distance.


----------



## voyager (30 Dec 2019)

With the Shimano Steps powered sprint X off to pastures new , we have fitted another Tongsheng TSDZ2 to the replacement ICE adventure and a rear disc brake ( the vee brake fitted originally tend to wear the black anodisation of the rims ) , its not the ideal replacement as its just too wide when turned sideways to negoiate the doors from the workshop to the drive way , (because it is 4" higher than the sprint both handle bar position and the seat post extension for the seat ) , However It will do until I can find a 20" rear wheel sprint RS . So here is the Adventure near the top of our local mountain in front of the lime kilns .


----------



## jayjay (8 Feb 2020)

The Cheesegrater by John Jackson, on Flickr

Large sculpture in Queens Gardens, Hull. Known affectionately as "The Cheese Grater"

Officially named "Solar Gate".


----------



## Bad Machine (26 Mar 2020)

I know it should have been a trike, but they're not rideable at the moment. Until they are, I'm using the E-BoB.

My E-Thing in front of 7 llamas and 2 donkeys.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

I posted this in some other threads today but might as well add this one. Ardnamurchan with Rum faintly behind .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I posted this in some other threads today but might as well add this one. Ardnamurchan with Rum faintly behind .
> View attachment 510670



That's a long drive out to there let alone a ride!

Lovely spot though - went there some years ago and the bay was very misty and glowing with yellow light; fantastic!


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a long drive out to there let alone a ride!
> 
> Lovely spot though - went there some years ago and the bay was very misty and glowing with yellow light; fantastic!


Glengorm is 5 miles from me but I only drove for 4 and then rode in both directions up and down. While it would be nice to ride the whole way which I have done frequently my present unfit state makes that doubtful on a trike. It has some nasty little hills and bits of rough surface. By the time this crisis is over and if I survive then I should be fit enough. Not sure if it is permissible but driving to Gruline church and then triking along Loch na Keal could give me a reasonable distance of up to 25 miles.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (4 Apr 2020)

Out for my mandatory 1 hour exercise on my 14 year old ICE QNT (how time flies!), in front of the Spey railway viaduct at Orton. There are lots of railway bridges across the Spey but only 2 of them are being used as originally intended. In 12 miles I saw 6 cars and twice as many cyclists, despite half the ride being on a relatively major road in the middle of a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Apr 2020)

I was there on my 2007 Qnt last September.
They seem to go forever.
I like the fairing.
I'm based in Buckpool/Buckie.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> I was there on my 2007 Qnt last September.
> They seem to go forever.
> I like the fairing.
> I'm based in Buckpool/Buckie.


Off picture topic but if we ever get back to normality this year is the cycle path along the coast suitable for a trike? Specifically an Adventure HD. I would probably be based between Banff and Nairn somewhere where there is a suitable tent site. Any other suggestions welcome. I would certainly stay at Portsoy if possible and I have also stayed at the site outside Nairn on the Inverness road where there are side roads but part of the route is an HGV rat run possibly to avoid low bridges.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (6 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Off picture topic but if we ever get back to normality this year is the cycle path along the coast suitable for a trike? Specifically an Adventure HD. I would probably be based between Banff and Nairn somewhere where there is a suitable tent site. Any other suggestions welcome. I would certainly stay at Portsoy if possible and I have also stayed at the site outside Nairn on the Inverness road where there are side roads but part of the route is an HGV rat run possibly to avoid low bridges.




The Sustrans route will take you nicely from Banff along the coast to Nairn; the Cullen-Buckie cycle path is fine if a bit rough in some parts. No reason any of it isn‘t trike friendly. At least I’ve ridden it all and more besides! Elgin has a nice smooth cycle path along the river that has some really scenic bits and misses out the traffic.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (6 Apr 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> I was there on my 2007 Qnt last September.
> They seem to go forever.
> I like the fairing.
> I'm based in Buckpool/Buckie.



I’d never (willingly) part with mine and it has been near problem free since the beginning; there’s a bit of play in the rear suspension that is waiting for me to get round and fit a new pivot sleeve. The Streamer fairing was bought second hand from DTek without any fittings; I got it cheap more out of curiosity than anything else. I made my own (very robust mountings). I have ridden without it precisely once since I originally fitted it, that should say how much I like it!

Most memorable moment was a front tyre blowout on a steep downhill in darkest Aberdeenshire... my GPS later indicated I was doing 45mph. No drama, no fuss: I was able to pull into the side whilst maintaining control. Well built and well designed machines.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2020)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> The Sustrans route will take you nicely from Banff along the coast to Nairn; the Cullen-Buckie cycle path is fine if a bit rough in some parts. No reason any of it isn‘t trike friendly. At least I’ve ridden it all and more besides! Elgin has a nice smooth cycle path along the river that has some really scenic bits and misses out the traffic.


Thanks for that I was contemplating the sustrans route but I have found they are not necessarily trike friendly in bits. Is the Elgin bit part of sustrans and if not where does it start? If not part of the route is there parking handy?


----------



## Nigelnightmare (8 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks for that I was contemplating the sustrans route but I have found they are not necessarily trike friendly in bits. Is the Elgin bit part of sustrans and if not where does it start? If not part of the route is there parking handy?


Route 1from Cullen to Elgin is trike friendly.
So is the cycle route from Elgin to Lossiemouth.
HTH
Edit*
There is parking by the library in Elgin right on route 1.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (8 Apr 2020)

Most of the rest is on minor roads that shouldn’t cause any trouble. If you’re looking at a map, I’d head away from the coast (if travelling from Cullen) after the Garmouth viaduct, follow minor roads to Lhanbryde, pick up the cycle path along the A96 which parts from the main road after a mile or two and takes a nice winding route along the river into Elgin. You can then pick up the Lossiemouth cycle path out to the coast and enjoy great views and ice creams! (There‘s also great ice cream to be had in Cullen and Buckie!)


----------



## Nigelnightmare (9 Apr 2020)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> Most of the rest is on minor roads that shouldn’t cause any trouble. If you’re looking at a map, I’d head away from the coast (if travelling from Cullen) after the Garmouth viaduct, follow minor roads to Lhanbryde, pick up the cycle path along the A96 which parts from the main road after a mile or two and takes a nice winding route along the river into Elgin. You can then pick up the Lossiemouth cycle path out to the coast and enjoy great views and ice creams! (*There‘s also great ice cream to be had in Cullen and Buckie!*)



Not at the moment they're closed! (Covid19)


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (28 Apr 2020)

From my morning commute today. Total number of vehicles spotted = 2. At the mouth of the Spey.


----------



## Bad Machine (15 May 2020)

Freshly serviced trike, my first ride for ages. Short 5 miler to check everything works as it should.
Lepus with Suffolk countryside as the backdrop.
Ride stats: 5.2 miles, other road users: cars 5, vans 4, horses 1, DF cyclists 1, Pedestrians 3, Baby buggy 1, Balance bikes 1.


----------



## jayjay (17 May 2020)

This is on a local route, it's an iron gate by the roadside. It did have a use once, it wasn't just fly-tipped!



Lonely gate by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jeffoi (18 May 2020)

View from the trike today, not terribly far from home.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (18 May 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Freshly serviced trike, my first ride for ages. Short 5 miler to check everything works as it should.
> Lepus with Suffolk countryside as the backdrop.
> Ride stats: 5.2 miles, other road users: cars 5, vans 4, horses 1, DF cyclists 1, Pedestrians 3, Baby buggy 1, Balance bikes 1.
> 
> View attachment 522500



that would be a very busy day pre-Covid for me!


----------



## jayjay (19 May 2020)

Down to Stone Creek, the oddest looking fruit trees. Bit fishy, if you ask me..



floatfruit by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (23 May 2020)

My VTX in front of Elgin Cathedral, the “Lantern of the North”. Or at least it was until Alexander Stewart, the Wolf of Badenoch, burnt it down in 1390 (along with most of the rest of Elgin), and the Lord of the Isles came along 12 years later to finish off the rest. 618 years later its restoration continues...

Ye get a bonnie view fae the top deck, as the buses say around here!


----------



## jayjay (24 May 2020)

Went further West than usual on my backroads ramble this time, through Paull village, where an unusual object appears behind St. Andrews church:



Beverley by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (24 May 2020)

Having missed your cues I was going to ask if that was Elvington airfield but I realise it’s Fort Paul... which begs the question, how _did_ they get that in there?


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2020)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> Having missed your cues I was going to ask if that was Elvington airfield but I realise it’s Fort Paul... which begs the question, how _did_ they get that in there?


Very carefully, I imagine. It's the last surviving one, apparently...I remember seeing the one that was outside the RAF Museum in Hendon years ago.


----------



## jayjay (1 Jun 2020)

XB259 is to be auctioned, the museum has closed.  Prior to there the Beverley was exhibited at the Museum of Army Transport in Beverley E. Yorks, also closed and gone. When I visited the latter there was a Chieftain tank in the yard, on a trailer. The tank was muddy and steaming, fresh from an Irish bog, I was told.


----------



## jayjay (1 Jun 2020)

Long straight and a heat mirage, Sunk Island:



Mirage / vanishing by John Jackson, on Flickr

We have a few straights like this, reminds me of the fenlands. Maybe a few more trees about.


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (15 Jun 2020)

Hello.
Not been on for a loooong time, been getting some riding on my Warrior trike in. After having a nasty shock just over 2 months ago (Heart attack with 2 stents fitted) .Been building up the fitness level again. Up to 16 mile loop now with only small amount of elevation,keeping my pulse rate below 100 beats per minuet. Avg. today 95 avg speed 10.4mph. weight of Atomic Zombie Warrior 57lbs. as in the picture. its now 5 years old.
Stopped for a bite to eat by this Millenium Stone time capsule at Kingston on Soar. pretty little village.


----------



## Bad Machine (16 Jun 2020)

Out early today, as likely to be hot later.






Only closed if you've got a car, van, lorry or tractor.


----------



## yostumpy (18 Jun 2020)

IMG_1308 by mark tilley, on Flickr


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2020)

Glengorm Castle and very faint behind it the





Isle of Coll.


----------



## spennie (25 Jun 2020)

My Ice sprint X in front of Blickling Hall, Norfolk


----------



## Bad Machine (25 Jun 2020)

Blickling Hall, Norfolk .......just round the corner is the Buckinghamshire Arms - we cycled there for an evening meal last year whilst on holiday, and the food was terrific.  I hope they can make it through to the other side of Covid, as we'd happily go back.


----------



## spennie (25 Jun 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Blickling Hall, Norfolk .......just round the corner is the Buckinghamshire Arms - we cycled there for an evening meal last year whilst on holiday, and the food was terrific.  I hope they can make it through to the other side of Covid, as we'd happily go back.


Great pub, great food


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2020)

jayjay said:


> Long straight and a heat mirage, Sunk Island:
> 
> 
> View attachment 526685
> ...


Looks like the entirety of Central Illinois.


----------



## Handymann (14 Jul 2020)

Infront of a sandwich shop and bakery in very sunny Askrigg in June on a 118 mile trek.


----------



## Bad Machine (12 Sep 2020)

Suffolk Historic Churches ride today - it attracts cyclist and vintage cars. Anyone know what this one is ?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Suffolk Historic Churches ride today - it attracts cyclist and vintage cars. Anyone know what this one is ?
> View attachment 546726


Looks like a 'biscuitbox' Austin 7 to me


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Suffolk Historic Churches ride today - it attracts cyclist and vintage cars. Anyone know what this one is ?
> View attachment 546726


Chrysler Pacifica?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2020)

Source code says St. Nicholas Denston


----------



## Bad Machine (25 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Source code says St. Nicholas Denston



I see what you did there...... 

Yes, the church is St Nicholas Denston. 
The trike is my Hase Lepus.
The car is indeed an Austin 7.

Apologies, but sometimes I get so excited when typing it all comes out wrong !


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> I see what you did there......
> 
> Yes, the church is St Nicholas Denston.
> The trike is my Hase Lepus.
> ...


Thought so.

Colin Chapman's first competition car was 7 based, a hill climber.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

I like the Hase Lepus. It is a fine looking machine.


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like the Hase Lepus. It is a fine looking machine.


In a world of remarkable tadpoles, a recumbent delta trike stands out even more. As a Linear rider, the LWB USS just looks so....right. (Other opinions are available).


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Sep 2020)

Here is my thing in front of a thing. The Linear has a high degree of thinginess, summoning up comments from passers by such as "What is that thing?" 

It is definitely out thinged this time by an MOT station with a Hawker/BaE Harrier as a gate guardian. It has a forlorn air, as if it knows that its glory days are long over, doomed to spend its time behind bars being gawped at by passers by and ironically crapped on by pigeons as if to





say, well we can still fly! It is well screened from other angles, so not possible to read its airfame number. A bit of a search reveals that it is ZE691,









a Sea Harrier, which has been here since at least 2008.


----------

